# Bringing in Kids' Vitamins



## cdb (Aug 7, 2010)

New member here who perused the forums for an answer before posting... 

I'll be spending 3 weeks in San Migeul de Allende volunteering at a children's daycare. I asked the woman in charge if there was anything I could bring for the kids. She suggested some school supplies and vitamins. 

I had a look at the webpages found at aduanas dot gob dot mx regarding bringing in meds and vitamins and didn't find anything specific to vitamins. 

Does anyone have any advice or experience with this sort of thing? 

Thanks!


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

There is no restriction on bringing in 'food supplements' for your own use, but bringing in any quantity for the use of others or 'for sale', would probably result in confiscation and/or fines. Actually, you should be cautious on anything 'new' or 'in quantity'. The new customs agents, who replaced all of the lax ones, are very strict. There was a total replacement of agents last year, with better paid and better educated people.


----------



## cdb (Aug 7, 2010)

Thanks for the quick response!

I reviewed the pages on the Mexican Customs website and found the following:

*In which cases should I pay taxes?*

Remember that you are entitled to bring in up to US$300 worth of goods in addition to the goods included in your personal luggage, and that you are allowed to combine this amount with family members

*What can I bring in duty free?*

Up to US$300 per person in permitted goods, or its equivalent in other currencies. Passengers traveling with family members (spouse and children) may combine their personal exemptions only when arriving together. In order to claim this additional exemption passengers must have the corresponding commercial invoices or receipts available

Based on the above, and the fact that I couldn't find anything about vitamins (or meds) on the restricted goods pages of the website, I'm thinking it might be OK to bring in 4 bottles of kids' vitamins, including receipt, in case they do try to charge me duty. 

If anyone has a number to call before I leave on Thursday, please do share. I've never been to Mexico so your patience is appreciated.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

I would guess that quantity would not raise any eyebrows. Having the receipt is a good idea.


----------

